

Report: Android losing developers to iOS - uladzislau
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9218462/Report_Android_losing_developers_to_iOS

======
GiraffeNecktie
An interesting segue from this article
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2768376>

------
ryandvm
Hmm. So more potential customers and fewer competitors? I like it.

